#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How to get more Virtual screens for your computer

## Wondergirl

If you're keen to add more virtual screens to your computer 
How to easy download for free .could you anyone give me the clear instruction .
How to get more virtual screens in my computer.

----------

